# Deus Ex Machina



## Rodhizzle (Apr 10, 2011)

*For months I've been looking for a nice bigtower. The massive Chiefec CA-01B-B-SL caught my attention. I think it is a great case for watercooling and for modding for the first time.*

*The case.*






*This build is going to be watercooled, of course. The case will be modded and painted as well. *

*To Do List (red = not done, green = done):

- Painting the case, colours: Black/Copper
- Completing the watercooling
- Do something with the PSU cables
- Painting the PSU
- Making custom windows
- Strip the rads 
- Modding: bits and pieces

(any suggestions???)*

*The watercooling (at the moment):*

*- Aquacomputer Cuplex HD
- TFC 240
- XSPC RX120 
- Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II
- Fittings
- Flowmeter*















*







The result of messing around with paint stripping stuff .






















*

*More updates are to be expected fairly soon.*


----------



## Rodhizzle (Apr 11, 2011)

*Windows prepared to be cut, big window for motherboard and small windows for TFC240*








*Placing of the Rads*


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 11, 2011)

That chassis ... It's ... HUGE

Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 11, 2011)

An interesting build, can't wait to see more of it


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 11, 2011)

Chieftec cases used to be pretty popular. take a look at the Harley Davidson Anniversary case here. subscribed


----------



## Rodhizzle (Apr 11, 2011)

*Damn that's awesome. I would love to have such skills and budget . 

Next things on the list: 

- Polishing the rads
- Cutting the windows*


----------



## Rodhizzle (May 8, 2011)

*I've made a sketchup model of what the case should look like when it's finished.*

















*Some days ago I painted the inside of my case and the mesh from the front of the case, as well as the fan mount thingies of my TFC 240 rad.*




















*Yesterday I've put my jigsaw to the test and cut some windows in my sidepanels.*

















*Today I'm going to file the window cuts install all the hardware and watercooling, of course*


----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2011)

Very clean and neat work. Subbed!


----------

